# Manufacturer Warranties



## KAAL Construction Inc (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey everyone,
Im quite sure this is a beaten down topic but I wanted to get everyones professional take on Manufacturer Warranties. Some of the key differences between a few major manufacturers.

Assuming being certified with all and being able to offer the extended warranties.

Certified Weather Stopper (Not master elite)
GAF

Select Shingle Master 4 star
Certainteed

Preferred Contractor
Owens Corning

Tamko(not a fan of)
But would like your take on it?

Iko(not a fan of)
But would like your take on it?

Atlas (not a fan off)
Malarkey( a bunch of Malarkey)

Seems Certainteed is the only manufacturer that offers "true" labor,material,disposal,etc under these cart's?

Thanks!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

In regards to the certainteed warranty, I only offer the 5 star. I don't believe the 3 star or 4 star is worth the paper it is printed on. The 5 star however covers workmanship, so it's the only warranty worth the upsell. That's why I sell the 5 star on all my jobs.

I have no knowledge of any of the other warrantys.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Before I completely come undone...

If we were looking to be certifed in one of the above listed manufacturers, under the conditions set forth, knowing I would need the warranty:blink:, we would go with Certinteed. They have the best warranty, hands down.

Malarkey ( A bunch of Malarkey)?

Funny,

My company has installed 1000's of squares of each of the manufacturers you listed with the exception of Atlas. I can personally attest to the integrity of the Malarkey shingle and base our companies reputation on this very product line.

Also, Malarkey has a choose your warranty option. If you don't like their straight forward warranty you can choose ANY manufacturers warranty and apply it to your new Malarkey roof. Should their product be defective. Malarkey does pay for the labor to install new shingles. By all means they are going to pick your work apart.

Furthermore... Most insurance companies offer a discount on your monthly premium if you install the Malarkey Legacy SBS Modified Shingle. UL 2218 Class 4 impact rating, 130mph wind rating, and a class A fire rating. To my knowledge this is the only shingle recognized. At least in Wyoming.

To answer your question about warranties. They all suck! 

The real question is. Of the shingle lines you have listed, which would you yourself write a 15yr labor warranty on? Forget the manufacturer. What will you put you name on? 

For us, Malarkey, and the new OC Duration. Thats it! Nothing else stays on the roof in Wyoming.

Wyoming is hell on roofing.

Do you have experience with Malarkey? Seriously. If you have any knowledge of failures please let us know. This is a professional forum. As I have stated, we have based our companies reputation on Malarkey and would like to know of any discrepancies you or anyone else has had.


----------

